# Aero sander vs full-circle triangular sander???



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

jUST A POLL WHAT SANDER DO PEOPLE PREFER FOR CORNERS? THE FULL CIRCLE OR THE AERO WOOSTER SANDER??












which one?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Neither, A Speare, Flex edge or sanding sponge for me.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

cazna said:


> Neither, A Speare, Flex edge or sanding sponge for me.


would you use a sanding sponge on a full house? how long would that take? can you upload a video using the speare? before and after please?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

You still have to go in the corners with a sponge why not just use rectangle sander. Couple swipes and then sponge it out


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> would you use a sanding sponge on a full house? how long would that take? can you upload a video using the speare? before and after please?


 
I use the large sanding sponges on my final sand..whole house.
I use the 360 for rough sanding,, I tend to leave more dust on the floor pre-sanding than I do on final sand . Years ago.. I never pre sanded...I thought it was a waste...But when you get older the wise kicks in..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> would you use a sanding sponge on a full house? how long would that take? can you upload a video using the speare? before and after please?


Take a look at my pics in the anglehead vs flushers tread currently running, Thats done with a speare then a sanding block for finishing the centre, Only a few swipes and done.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

cazna said:


> Take a look at my pics in the anglehead vs flushers tread currently running, Thats done with a speare then a sanding block for finishing the centre, Only a few swipes and done.


saw the pics but not the same, how about a video??


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Just do what ever system works for you ..... Not every system is going to work out or you. You have to find the system that works for you and tweak others. The spear does a great job and then go in with a regular sponge ...... Or use the triangle and get the edges off then go in with a sponge to sand a point into the Apex


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)




----------

